# SIMATIC S120 Frequenzumrichter



## MR-Le (25 März 2011)

Hallo @all!


In einer Anlage sind 3 mal SIMATIC S120 Frequenzumrichter verbaut und bei einem bekomme ich in unregelmäßigen abständen (rund 60x am Tag) die Fehlermeldung F30011. 
*F30011 Leistungsteil: Netzphasenausfall im Hauptstromkreis*

*Antriebsobjekte:*
Alle Objekte 
-  *Reaktion:*
AUS2 (AUS1)

*Quittierung:*
SOFORT 
*Ursache:*
Am Leistungsteil wurde Netzphasenausfall  erkannt.
- Die Sicherung einer Phase des Hauptstromkreises ist  ausgefallen.
- Der Rippel der Zwischenkreisspannung überschreitet den  zulässigen Grenzwert.

*Abhilfe:*
Prüfen der Sicherungen des  Hauptstromkreises.


-Netzphasenausfall -> Keiner festzustellen und mechanisch ist auch nichts Festzustellen
- Rippel... -> nichts feststellbar(ist auch schwer zu Prüfen)

Siemens Support:

Fehler ist bekannt! ->Empfehlung: Tauschen des Umrichters(was auch gemacht wurde) und auf das Firmwareupdate warten(hab ich gestern gemacht)
Ergebnis: 

Fehler ist immer noch nicht weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Frage: 

Wieso tacht das Problem immer nur bei dem einen auf obwohl alle das selbe machen?
Könnte es an der Netzdrossel oder dem Bremswiederstand Liegen?

PS.

Vdc Regler kann ich auch einstellen wie ich will! :-(


----------



## Sinix (25 März 2011)

1) Gibt es unterschiede in den Parametern zwischen dem funktionierenden Leistungsteil und dem Defekten?

2) Da nicht ins Netz rückgespeist wird, ist die Verdrahtung an Klemmleiste oben entsprechend?

3) Da Gerät getauscht wurde, liegt der Fehler in der Zuleitung? Neben der Netzdrossel auch mal alle Schraub/Steckverbindungen kontrollieren.

MfG


----------



## MR-Le (25 März 2011)

Die Parametern Parameter sind bei allen 3 gleich und die Verdrahtung wurde auch schon 2x kommplett geprüft(es wurde sogar noch mal Potentialausgleich Angebaut).


----------



## Sinix (25 März 2011)

*Siemens Support vor Ort?*

Mmmmhh, schwierig. Vielleicht gibt es jemand hier der noch Ideen hat. Ansonst wäre die Frage wo deine Anlage steht und eventuell dort mal einen Termin mit einem freundlichen Siemens-Partner zu vereinbaren.

Hier Auszug aus Gerätehandbuch:

Deaktivierung der Rückspeisefähigkeit
Bei einem nicht rückspeisefähigen Netz (z.B. Dieselgenerator) muss die
Rückspeisefähigkeit der Smart Line Modules deaktiviert werden.
5 kW und 10 kW Smart Line Modules: Brücke zwischen Klemme X22.1 und X22.2 sowie Masse auf X22.4
16 kW bis 55 kW Smart Line Modules: über Parameter p3533
Die Bremsenergie muss in diesem Fall über ein zusätzlich im Antriebsverband
vorzusehendes Braking Module mit Bremswiderstand abgeführt werden.


----------



## doublecee (26 März 2011)

Hi, 
hatte schonma das gleiche Problem. Das Problem war letztendlich die  Zuleitung (TT-Netz) und dort dann die Phasen ungleichmäßig verschoben  waren. Mit nem Gleichrichtertrafo war das Problem dann aus der Welt!


----------



## MR-Le (28 März 2011)

Hmm... ist ein guter ansatz! Erklärt aber nicht warum die anderen 2 ohne Probleme ihren Dienst tun, obwohl sie an der gleichen Zuleitung, noch inter dem Problem Kandidaten, hängen.


----------



## 15th (26 März 2014)

hallo leute, 
wir hatten heute das selbe problem. fehler war das 2 FU an einem schütz+LS hingen. dadurch kam immer Fehler 30111 nach einer gewissen Drehzahl unter Last. beides separiert und es ging einwandfrei. LG


----------



## SUW (27 März 2014)

hatte auch schon mal so nen fehler, die ursache war ein defekter schütz in der zuleitung der eine phase nicht richtig geschlossen hat


----------

